# It is so cold that----



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

It was so cold this morning that my ATV was trying to give me ideas. As i triggered the throttle it said
Hawaii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
:nod::nod:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

fivemoremiles said:


> It was so cold this morning that my ATV was trying to give me ideas. As i triggered the throttle it said
> Hawaii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> :nod::nod:


Hahahhahaahah!

Hubby has a lil chevy luv... it said that a few mornins here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't envy you. We are heading to 30's overnight the next few days but supposed to be in the 40's during the day. And that isn't even close to the cold you are getting.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

"It was so cold, that the words you uttered, fell frozen to the ground, before reaching your friend."
"Today we get frostbite by just looking at the thermometer."

(I guess these are just old sayings in our family!!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

It's so cold that my goats look like pufferfish  all that winter floof.

Today was odd though, 70 degrees and rainy. Back down into the thirties in the next day though.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

:up::heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All my goats looked like they came out of a dryer...that didnt have dryer sheets in it...all the static cling! :cute:


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

:up::heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It's so snowy (we got 13" yesterday) that one of my huge Saanen bucks, well, his testicles were dragging in the snow. He hangs down below his hocks and weighs about 210#. He was not happy when I let the boys out to eat their grain. 

I have a small fenced area with a manger in it. I dump the grain in it, then let the 9 bucks out. I go in their pen, shut that door and hay and water them. Then I let them in and lock the door from the outside. I don't have to be in the pen that way. He was not impressed with the snow! :heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats mean!! Lol lol funny too!!! :up:
Hope breeding season is done for you...lol lol


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Yup, Monday morning it was a toasty -8 degrees. My goats didn't know what hit them!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Just starting the breeding season. 100 does to hand breed in the next 90 days! (Everyone kidded mostly May and June)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well..i hope you can move the snow so he wont get too cold.....brrrrrrr..
That might be a distraction...or iw the process! 
Good luck...hope you get twins from all your doe:coolmoves:s!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

It's so cold that all of the animals seem to going stiff and lame


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

its so cold that i got stung today by a honey bee-------?????????????? this is Montana!! where is the cold???
one week it is in the single digits the next week its near 50F ---------yup this is Montana.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

A honey bee that stings? ??? The honey bees I have met have been extremely peaceful, also when a whole flock with goats got alarmed and run over them!

But, of course honey bees are known for flying in extreme cold!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

A popular one here in New York: "It's so cold I saw the governor with his hands in his _own _pockets!"


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

:funnytech:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee:


----------

